# Inland Empire Herf.



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

As far as I can tell we do not have a thread here in da (909). Am I wrong?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing current as far as the IE, but the SoCal is coming!!!

Here is one from last year.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Burbank isn't all that far from the IE if you want to meet up with us on Saturday. Check out the Valley Herf thread if you're interested.

Hope to see you there.:ss


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll give this thread one more week. If nothing comes of it I guess I'll have to find people in the valley, L.A. or O.C. to herf with... like every other I.E. smoker here. Come on... is San Bernardino County really that lame?


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Not lame, we just like surviving to herf another day.:ss 
OK, maybe a little lame too.:r


----------



## nscott (Mar 24, 2007)

PunchInTheMouth said:


> As far as I can tell we do not have a thread here in da (909). Am I wrong?


greetings from da (951) (murrieta)...i'm interested...anyone else?:ss


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

G I'm glad to hear from you nscott! I want to try and get somthing together pretty soon.


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Here in chino hills, not many places to even light up around here.

I'm a member at red cloud, which isn't too shabby. Going to watch the lakers tonight and burn a couple. 

Never "herf'd" before.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

What is Red Cloud?


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

What part of the I.E. are you at, PunchInTheMouth???? If you're near Riverside, there's a place on Mission Blvd called the Mission Tobacco Co. Let me know if you want go.... you don't have to be a member, and the operator is pretty cool about bringing your own stash. I just buy a couple of drinks from his bar and it's all good.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

Ontario right off of the 10 (too) near the airport. I'd love to check it out sometime. Due to my killer work schedule (2p - 2a) it's a little rough during the week, but weekends are great.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Im in the 909 (Redlands). I would be down for a HERF.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Im in the 909 (Redlands). I would be down for a HERF.


And I'd be down for a round of golf. Glad to hear from you Ping! Well get somthing together pretty soon by the look of it.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

bump...


Anyone else out there?


----------



## Drazzil (Jun 22, 2007)

Me. are any of the original posters still around? It'd be nice to nail something down.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

I would be down for herf here as well.....


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Put myself and my brother down for an EI herf! My parents live in Pomona and I'm constantly driving up there. :ss


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm near Riverside (Nuevo).


----------

